# Why buy a new Ford?



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Ford trucks, so just read and comment.
I have a 150, 250, 350 dually diesel 6.0.
Knowing that Ford has changed the diesel engines again, from the 7.3 to the 6.0 now to the 6.4 Why would I keep my confidence in a truck that is probably going to have more problems?

Dodge has stuck to the 5.9 cummins and Chevy the Duramax.
I'm sure they have their problems too, But I believe the problems are going to plague the Ford line of trucks IE, rusty oil pans, ball joints and the like, for the new model year(s).

My decision is changing as we speak, on what a new truck will be. 

How do you feel about the decisions Ford is making?
Will you stick to the F-series? or are you going wait and see?

I'm leaning more to the Dodge than any other. WHY?
When a 3500 dodge pulled away from me with a 24' horse trailer and 3 horses on it from a stop light ( I just had the 350, no trailer) I thought damn I've got 2 more cylinders and no weight what the *^%$? Yeah it happened. I was gaining on him after 1/2 mile. But damn


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

OUT-SIDEMAN;370376 said:


> I love Ford trucks, so just read and comment.
> I have a 150, 250, 350 dually diesel 6.0.
> Knowing that Ford has changed the diesel engines again, from the 7.3 to the 6.0 now to the 6.4 Why would I keep my confidence in a truck that is probably going to have more problems?
> 
> ...


I have run the 7.3 since 2000. NO Dodge or GM truck pulling 3/4 of the load I have has pulled a mountain pass on me!

On the other hand, I will NOT buy another new Ford diesel. They got their head right up where the sun don't shine! First the 6.0, now the 6.4 - they will be nothing but trouble - forced on them by the eco-nuts.

When the Cummins was a 12 valve, clockwork fuel injection pump, plain jane injector, minimal computer system she was unbeatable for reliability (even though my 7.3 HP and torque blew her away). Now she is as b*st*rdized as the 6.0. And Dodge bodywork and interior quality sucks. GM is worse, with aluminum heads on a cast block in a diesel - plus all the finicky electronics and the fact that "Body by Fisher" means nothing any more.

I'll buy used 7.3s or maybe new International if I want to go to heavier duty!

There won't be a GOOD 1 ton diesel till we get the enviro-nutcases back in the caves where they belong, and the manufacturers can have the freedom to build the tough, reliable, brutes they used to.


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

I have owned a 99 powerstroke and i loved it, but since ford has went to sh#t and chevy has the worst frontend ever made, I will never own a 1 ton that has torson bar suspension, never. I never was a fan of the dodge until I drove one. I am here to say that my dodge fit and finish is on par with any ford or chevy and that is that


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

pinepointe;370456 said:


> I have owned a 99 powerstroke and i loved it, but since ford has went to sh#t and chevy has the worst frontend ever made, I will never own a 1 ton that has torson bar suspension, never. I never was a fan of the dodge until I drove one. I am here to say that my dodge fit and finish is on par with any ford or chevy and that is that


Hope you can say the same for Dodge body & interior 4 yrs from now. Then, if the Cummins gets another 25-30 cubes, goes back to clockwork injection pump, and they hook a real tranny to her - she'll be the toughest truck on the road once again.

No offence, the old Snowfighter Dodge was a FINE truck for her day. God willin' Dodge will get a clue again. (Maybe Ford will, too. )


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Just sold my ford and went dodge. The cummins will beat our ford 350 diesel any day of the week. The fit and finish on my 06 ford is not as nice as my 06 dodge. The fact that chrysler has mercedes behind them is help in their design dpeartment 10 fold. I will not buy a ford anytime soon.
-Eric


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

90plow;370484 said:


> Just sold my ford and went dodge. The cummins will beat our ford 350 diesel any day of the week. The fit and finish on my 06 ford is not as nice as my 06 dodge. The fact that chrysler has mercedes behind them is help in their design dpeartment 10 fold. I will not buy a ford anytime soon.
> -Eric


Ford 350 diesel? Is that the Cubic Inches of the 6.0L? I think the 7.3 is 458ci; cubic inches wins for pulling a load diesel or gas.

Care to run up the Eisenhour with 20K against my 7.3? Speed limit is 65, grades up to 8% or so. I been through the approach to the tunnel @ speed limit pulling a 4 horse, each stall with 4 hooves on the mat, plus 150 gallons water, 1500 lbs camping/fishing gear, and 5 cases prime Northwest beer. Game?

Suck my smoke! If you can get that close.

(on the downhill side I have a LITTLE trouble holding her back )

Not to intimate lack of respect for German/Austrian engineering. STG58 - still the best MBR.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah the 6.0 has some problems I wont deny that, but ford can not afford to have another problematic diesel. They have done there research on this one and I think it will be a good motor. They changed to the 6.4 because of emissions and they needed a bigger displacement motor to keep up with the hp and torque of chevy and dogde. As far as ball joint, there really isnt a cure for that. Every truck is going to wear out ball joint eventually. Didnt Dodge just change to a 6.7??


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I do like the looks of the F-450's, hate the GM's. If I was to get a new truck tommorow, it will be a Dodge/Cummins. And for the above comment, yes Dodge will be changing to the 6.7L from the 5.9L.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The 6.4 is a $7000 option. Before I would shell out that kind of change I will wait and see if this motor is any better then the 6.0


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't buy the first year for a new motor, your just asking for it ! :angry:


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I have the 2004 6.0 powerstroke and have not had any real trouble with it, knock on some hard wood... The Cummins is an AWSOME engine, but with these new emissions standards I think many of the engines are going to have some troubles. Would think I will stick with Ford because they have always done right by me. I love the way the Super Duty’s look and their overall set up I can't stand the Chevy front end, I like the straight axle, to me too many parts on the Chevy more chances of failure with the heavy load of the plow, but what do I know? I am not sure if I can bring myself back to another Dodge the last one I had the transmission went with 36,000 miles on the odometer and I got TERRIBLE service from the dealer and from Dodge.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

hydro_37;370852 said:


> The 6.4 is a $7000 option. Before I would shell out that kind of change I will wait and see if this motor is any better then the 6.0


only $7k for the diesel option. that's not too bad, the f450 pickup is listing for around $60k lol they are the best looking new truck though IMO


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

I wont ever buy a ford again! I have had nothing but problems with the ford crap yeah they got more power so what! If they arent dependable who cares Me and my field guys have completely wore out a couple of cummins diesels and tried ford crap only to go back to dodge NO POWERJOKES FOR ME! I compared my service logs between the two brands and hate to tell you but the dodge is better by far!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

"Why buy a Ford?" 

You like walking? 

Seriously though, just like the commercials always show, they are tough. But compared to my Dodge Cummins I hate driving our F350's. They are so stinking slow to get up to speed. They always have too, but I guess they have been consistent in that. We just had injectors go out again for the 2nd time in 2 years on one of the Fords.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Read my post in the dodge section under I will never buy a ford again and maybe you will get the idea.


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Say what?*



greenscapes said:


> Yeah the 6.0 has some problems I wont deny that, but ford can not afford to have another problematic diesel. They have done there research on this one and I think it will be a good motor. They changed to the 6.4 because of emissions and they needed a bigger displacement motor to keep up with the hp and torque of chevy and dogde. As far as ball joint, there really isnt a cure for that. Every truck is going to wear out ball joint eventually. Didnt Dodge just change to a 6.7??


I heard and remember seeing a report that Ford went away from the 7.3 for the reason you are stating for the 6.0.
Either way, I"m sure I will not go Chevy. I have looked at the Dodges. The interiors leave a lot to be desired, But the Cummins sures looks good. The truck as a whole leaves a lot to be desired really. 
Dang, I'm between the Ford and the Dodge. And here I thought I made my mind up!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Rampart Ranger;370492 said:


> Ford 350 diesel? Is that the Cubic Inches of the 6.0L? I think the 7.3 is 458ci; cubic inches wins for pulling a load diesel or gas.
> 
> Care to run up the Eisenhour with 20K against my 7.3? Speed limit is 65, grades up to 8% or so. I been through the approach to the tunnel @ speed limit pulling a 4 horse, each stall with 4 hooves on the mat, plus 150 gallons water, 1500 lbs camping/fishing gear, and 5 cases prime Northwest beer. Game?
> 
> ...


The 7.3 is 444 ci. 
Unless you have modded your truck, an 06 Cummins will outpull you on any grade out there. It just has more TQ and HP.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Joe D;371754 said:


> The 7.3 is 444 ci.
> Unless you have modded your truck, an 06 Cummins will outpull you on any grade out there. It just has more TQ and HP.


No modifications, and pulling load I have NEVER had a Ram or GMC with comparable load pass me on an uphill grade (they have passed me on the flat, with that load I keep her 60-65 max).

No brag, just my experience.

MIGHT check out the new Cummins, 6.7 L. simply because add says engine brake (not exhaust brake I hope) is offered. Medium duty diesels really should have engine brake if used to pull decent loads in mountainous terrain.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i can't really say i am crazy about any one brand of truck most of the feedback i am hearing about ford/dodge is related more toward the motor manafacture more than the actual truck itself. if you go out and buy a peterbuilt truck and hate the truck because it has a detriot under the hood don't hate peterbuilt hate the motor. as far as comparing cummins vs international v8 there is no comparison they are two totally different designs. cummins and a international dt466 would be a better comparrison. anyways i have six 7.3 internations and haven't had any complaints other than they are a little low torque and hp but very reliable.


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

The dodge would be cool if it didnt look like a preschool with a rubber hammer assembled the interior with legos. They have to be the cheapest pricks when it comes to interiors.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay brown;372107 said:


> i can't really say i am crazy about any one brand of truck most of the feedback i am hearing about ford/dodge is related more toward the motor manafacture more than the actual truck itself. if you go out and buy a peterbuilt truck and hate the truck because it has a detriot under the hood don't hate peterbuilt hate the motor. as far as comparing cummins vs international v8 there is no comparison they are two totally different designs. cummins and a international dt466 would be a better comparrison. anyways i have six 7.3 internations and haven't had any complaints other than they are a little low torque and hp but very reliable.


The DT466 has to be the most reliable low end main engine. I have driven same with over 500K and still able to pull 60,000 lbs (13 spd required). Fuel mileage sucks! And danged hard to fit into 1 ton PU chasis!


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Rampart Ranger;370475 said:


> Hope you can say the same for Dodge body & interior 4 yrs from now. Then, if the Cummins gets another 25-30 cubes, goes back to clockwork injection pump, and they hook a real tranny to her - she'll be the toughest truck on the road once again.
> 
> No offence, the old Snowfighter Dodge was a FINE truck for her day. God willin' Dodge will get a clue again. (Maybe Ford will, too. )


Since 2002 Dodge trucks have been as reliable if not more reliable than both Chevy or Ford-and yes, even the trannies. The 94-01 years were plagged with tranny and rust issues, the 02+ have not. I have more faith in a company like Cummin's than any of the big 3 names as the 5.9 has been the most reliable of the 3 diesels offered,and the new 6.7 is just a punched out version of the 5.9 (obviously there are other differences but its based off ol' reliable). I think Ford is going to get themselves into more trouble with twin turbo's, they had enough problems with just 1.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Dodge offers both the 5.9 and the 6.7 as of now


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm interested to see if Cummins will resign with Dodge since this is the last year of their contract and since Ford bought Cummins,Ford may jump on Cummins after its 6.0 troubles.

I went in to the Dodge and looked at a black 2500 SLT quad cab with the Cummins and it was $62,000 Canadian plus tax and thats a load of crap,sorry but for the newer prices of trucks I for one will be buying used.

Interesting if GM and Chrysler will merge you will see a 3/4 ton with the Cummins/Allison combo.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

murray83;372976 said:


> I'm interested to see if Cummins will resign with Dodge since this is the last year of their contract and since Ford bought Cummins,Ford may jump on Cummins after its 6.0 troubles.
> 
> I went in to the Dodge and looked at a black 2500 SLT quad cab with the Cummins and it was $62,000 Canadian plus tax and thats a load of crap,sorry but for the newer prices of trucks I for one will be buying used.
> 
> Interesting if GM and Chrysler will merge you will see a 3/4 ton with the Cummins/Allison combo.


ford no longler owns cummins. when they did own cummins it was just a very small %


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Interesting,though it is the last year in the Dodge/Cummins contract so I'm interested in seeing if they resign or try and design a Mercedes diesel? If they don't resign I think if Ford doesn't jump on this it will be the worst mistake they ever did.

If they do resign and this rumor of a possible GM/Chrysler merger does take place and we as consumers get a Cummins/Allison set up it may be the final nail in Ford's grave.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes the contract ends this year, but Cummins just designed a brand new motor (6.7) for Dodge trucks and has already commited to building 2 more smaller motors for the 1500 series trucks and smaller SUV's. So even though the old contract is ending, a new one is being drawn up. 

I for one really hope Ford hits a home run with this new diesel, there isn't a better looking truck than a crew cab superduty (05-07) jacked up with some nice tires. The new look is growing on me, but the interior is much nicer looking.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i have plowed with fords chevys and dodges all diesels and i like the dmax and the cummins the powerstroke just felt like it was worn out it only had 80K on it and it couldnt push Sh!t. my next truck will deffinately be a dodge with a cummins or a chevy with a dmax


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

my car salesman buddy is able to order only one f450. he asked me to commit to one for a custom order delivered in may . it is very tempting........ this is one of the best looking pickup's i have ever seen. he is claiming that they have put this motor to the test because it's basically do or die situation.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Jay brown;373725 said:


> my car salesman buddy is claiming that they have put this motor to the test because it's basically do or die situation.


That was all I heard along with others about the 6.0   
Stay away at least for a little while if you can.
Joel


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Rampart Ranger- What I meant was an F 350 diesel not a 350 ci diesel. And I dont know what you consider fast but those 7.3 diesels were slugs My friend has one in his F-250, The landscaper I worked for had one in the 450 and that thing is slower than hell and it was the newer 7.3 (99 and up). My cummins would blow away any stock 7.3 and Im sure would give a modded one a run for its money... I dont care what truck you werent racing on the highway the numbers just arent there to back your point.
-Eric


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

90plow;376803 said:


> Rampart Ranger- What I meant was an F 350 diesel not a 350 ci diesel. And I dont know what you consider fast but those 7.3 diesels were slugs My friend has one in his F-250, The landscaper I worked for had one in the 450 and that thing is slower than hell and it was the newer 7.3 (99 and up). My cummins would blow away any stock 7.3 and Im sure would give a modded one a run for its money... I dont care what truck you werent racing on the highway the numbers just arent there to back your point.
> -Eric


your right they are very slow!!! you should see our f550, i'm sure a semi could beat it. they are geared way lower than any dodge pickup. i think our f550 has 533 gears????


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im not going to comment on anything other than the 7.3 being slow. I have one and when it was stock, it did take alot of pedal to get it going. I was pretty dissappointed, however I reprogrammed my trucks computer with the Diablo Sport tuner to the 60HP and 155lbs torque setting and I assure it really woke up that engine. It took me a good 2 weeks to learn the new pedal feel because the instant its pressed just a little bit its movin'. I honestly could not image plowing without the new tune. I have no other modifications other than guages. I know you can run into warranty issues with a programmer but I have not had any problems with the 7.3. I take pride in knowing I own one of the most reliable diesel engines on the road in a pickup.

Cheers


----------

